# Evening ;0)



## Rich73 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Just to introduce myself, joined from the 'dark side' (former BMW M3 owner) or is it the other way round  Also im not a c*ck........ as far as I know anyway.  
Attached (hopefully) is a pic of the 2.0 TFSI I've bought today. Hope it meets with approval. 
Look forward to reading throught the forums...cos I'm sad like that..

Rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

Must have a few TT fan's around there... I can see a big Yellow in the background


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk and get the guy with the yellow one to join as well


----------



## Rich73 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha haa, thanks. Yeah its the Garage where I've bought it from, Thats all they sell


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome the car looks great.
keith


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate

What are the alloys you have on, i can see they are RS4's but have they been Black Chromed?


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome from the 'down under' crew!



YELLOW_TT said:


> ... *and get the guy with the yellow one to join as well*


Another man's man! 8)


----------



## Rich73 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for all the 'welcomes'

Yes they are RS 4 Alloys,with a smoked tint to them ,look really good! (if I do say so myself  )
I had them fitted by the garage I bought the car from. i dont know where they sourced them from but but I've had a look on the net and i think a place called 'Wheelbase' does them - have a look.
Hope this helps  
Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

